# A tailwind century.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Checking out the weather forecast I noticed that on Friday the winds were going to be fairly strong out of the Northwest. Hmmmmmm.......

Then I noticed that on Sunday the winds were going to be from the South. Double hmmmmm.....

Let's see, I've got Friday and Sunday off. The winds are going to change direction. We like to ride. We like to ride our fixtes. We really like to ride with tailwinds. 

I know what to do....

Let's drive to Gettysburg, park the car and ride home with a nice tailwind.

Then on Sunday we can ride back to the car with a nice tailwind and drive home.

Now that is a plan!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We were getting side wind, headwinds and tailwinds as we made our way down the Frederick valley on our way to the Potomac. Once we hit the river it was going to be tailwinds all the way home for sure.

Miss M was pushing the pace pretty hard when we hit the C&O Canal Tow Path. We cut it back to a more resonable speed and enjoyed the nice fall day on very quiet roads and trails.

We had a bit of climbing every time we turned away from the river. And a bit of downhilling every time we headed back to the river. Once we reached Rileys lock where the canal is watered for the run into the city the beautiful fall day turned into a wonderfully beautiful fall day. 

The calm waters of the canal were mirroring the fall foliage as we sped along the very quiet path.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

It is 6:20am out here in Oahu and I just commuted to work into a ferocious headwind. I ride against the Tradewinds in the morning, but they are usually not that strong since the sun hasn't come up. They were this morning. I also had to ride through a couple of construction sites with steel plates in Aiea, which had it's normal morning showers so the plates were wet. But hey, it was 70 degrees. Aloha BB


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

At Great Falls we turned away from the Canal for the last time. We rode up one more hill into the joys of rush hour traffic.

We made it safely home just as the sun was setting.

Now all we have to do is go pick up the car tomorrow (we are both looking forward to it).


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

That's great. I got a mostly tailwind century a couple of weeks ago. Those are hard to beat!


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Ohhh-h-h-h, yeahhhhh-h-h-h-h...*

...love that last shot with the red and gold foliage reflecting in the canal.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

MB1 said:


> The calm waters of the canal were mirroring the fall foliage as we sped along the very quiet path.


amazing, beautiful, wow.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

*Now...*

...this is a great ride report. incredible pictures, no doubt.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

I want to go and ride.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Son of a....Tailwind Century.*

Well we did have to get back to Gettysburg to retrieve the car.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

Cann't stand you guys have damn pretty bikes to show off like fashion show. I WANT MORE BIKES !


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

After a quick breakfast in Frederick it was time to take full advantage of the tailwinds blowing us on to Gettysburg.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

MB1 said:


> Well we did have to get back to Gettysburg to retrieve the car.


you folks have beautiful rides and beautiful roads and beautiful bicycles. lucky, that.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We got to Gettysburg so early that we had plenty of time for DQ, Boyds Bears the carwash and that nasty drive home.

Driving sucks, I have no idea how folks do it on a regular basis.

I'm going to get some sleep now, will finish the text in the morning.

Ride your bike.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*The sad truth is.....*



kai-ming said:


> Cann't stand you guys have damn pretty bikes to show off like fashion show. I WANT MORE BIKES !


...no matter how much we spend on the darn things they just won't pedal themselves.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Tell you what.....*



J's Haiku Shop said:


> you folks have beautiful rides and beautiful roads and beautiful bicycles. lucky, that.


...we'll show you some next week.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

MB1 said:


> ...we'll show you some next week.


OMG i hope so. beautiful gravel and/or dirt. amazing scenery.

check your pm, btw.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

*Don't agree with that.*



MB1 said:


> ...no matter how much we spend on the darn things they just won't pedal themselves.
> 
> Isn't it what bicycle is about is that it is the satisfaction that you earn the traveling by you own strength and power ?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Comfort is most important.*



kai-ming said:


> MB1 said:
> 
> 
> > ...no matter how much we spend on the darn things they just won't pedal themselves.
> ...


----------



## Wonger (Oct 29, 2005)

*Still on for Sunday??*

Back-to-back! Nicely done.

Is your Sunday tour still on?


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

I see they are skimping on the Peanut Buster Parfaits at DQ now. It used to be nuts, sauce, ice cream, nuts, sauce, ice cream, nuts, sauce. Looks like they are skipping a couple layers there.

Ben (DQ was my first employer)


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*That was a "Rock" sundae.*



biknben said:


> I see they are skimping on the Peanut Buster Parfaits at DQ now. It used to be nuts, sauce, ice cream, nuts, sauce, ice cream, nuts, sauce. Looks like they are skipping a couple layers there.
> 
> Ben (DQ was my first employer)


Although Peanut Buster Parfaits are my favorite I am trying to cut back.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Although Peanut Buster Parfaits are my favorite I am trying to cut back.


Damn marketing deptartments. Same thing, new name, smaller portion, bigger price tag!!!

You'll get your best sundae ever when you ask to get some "Cake Crunch" from the back room. It takes on _magical_ properties when used to top Choc, Chip Mint or Oreo ice cream.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Not to hi-jack*

But, MB1, can you please tell me what kind of brakes those are on your white Waterford? They remind me of old Mafac racers.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I just noticed after all these months that the delightful Miss M rides a 650 wheel bike. Can't really judge the size of a person by the picture if there is nothing to compare to. Probably makes you about a foot taller than her based on the size of your bike. Good company, bad draft. Nice pictures, looks cold. My cold weather stuff is in a laundry bag in the garage. The only reason I have it at all is because I spent November and December of last year in South Carolina while our household goods were being shipped to Hawaii.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*That is why I like 650C wheels so much.*



bigbill said:


> I just noticed after all these months that the delightful Miss M rides a 650 wheel bike. Can't really judge the size of a person by the picture if there is nothing to compare to.


When Miss M is riding by herself she looks "normal" on her bike. Only when she is riding with someone with 700C wheels can you tell that she is a small person on a small bike.

I am only about 7 inches taller than her but I have long legs so my Waterfords have tall seat tubes and short top tubes making them look like they belong to a taller rider than I.

As you say, there ain't much there to draft.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Thommy said:


> But, MB1, can you please tell me what kind of brakes those are on your white Waterford? They remind me of old Mafac racers.


The brakes are Paul "Racers" with a specially placed canti boss. The brakes have just recently become available with a standard mounting that doesn't require the special brazeon. They work as well as any brake I have ever used.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*They look awesome!*



MB1 said:


> The brakes are Paul "Racers" with a specially placed canti boss. The brakes have just recently become available with a standard mounting that doesn't require the special brazeon. They work as well as any brake I have ever used.


I will definitely be checking those out to replace my Avid Shorties. Thanks again and keep posting those great pics for us all to enjoy.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Thommy said:


> I will definitely be checking those out to replace my Avid Shorties. Thanks again and keep posting those great pics for us all to enjoy.


Be aware that these will not mount to the standard canti brake studs/bosses that your shorties do. The mounting studs need to be up higher. Paul is making a center mount version that will mount to the center bolt hole like standard road calipers if you wish to go that route.

I'm looking to replace my shorties as well. Think I'm going to go with a Paul neo retro for the front with the touring canti in the rear. These mount to the standard canti stud points.
www.paulcomp.com/ for info.

Thommy, sorry if you already knew this and MB1 sorry to go off topic...I don't mean to threadjack.


----------



## KendleFox (Sep 5, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thank you for your post. I enjoy reading them, and it serves to inspire me to keep riding and get off my damm computer.... I hope my wife and I can tour together, when the kids are older...


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Thank you.*



ChuckUni said:


> Be aware that these will not mount to the standard canti brake studs/bosses that your shorties do. The mounting studs need to be up higher. Paul is making a center mount version that will mount to the center bolt hole like standard road calipers if you wish to go that route.
> 
> I'm looking to replace my shorties as well. Think I'm going to go with a Paul neo retro for the front with the touring canti in the rear. These mount to the standard canti stud points.
> www.paulcomp.com/ for info.
> ...


Thanks for the excellent advice. I can't wait to see these out on the market.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Wonger said:


> Back-to-back! Nicely done.
> 
> Is your Sunday tour still on?


Sure is, just get the details from the stuck post at the top of the page.


----------

